# Chitown earthquake



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I just thought this was crazy - I hadn't heard about it until I was talking to my bud Skullboy who was right near the epicenter. Crazy stuff!

http://www.myfoxchicago.com/dpp/news/metro/illinois-earthquake-reaction


----------

